# MAC Vs. PC for Graphic Design



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't want to spark up the age old debate here, just want some hard facts on if and why Macs are better than PC's for graphic design. 

I have always heard this in the past and wonder if it still holds true and why? Now that Macs are Intel based, isn't the hardware the same? And now that Windows has 64-bit doesn't that somewhat level the playing field on the software side? 

I don't care that they are easier to use, have no security flaws, look pretty, or that Steve Jobs personally blesses each one with holy water before shipping them out... I just want to know from a processing standpoint, are Macs better than PC's for doing high-end graphic stuff? And how so?

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Unless you are asking about a specific software package that may or may not have advantages for one OS or the other, the answer is they are the same.

Hardware is hardware.

You need to define more clearly by what you mean by "high-end graphic stuff".

Are you asking about the difference between the same software package for each OS, or specific platform apps that may have advantages for that OS. (Core Animation or GPU assisted packages for example)


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

It would be used primarily for the CS4 suite.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Photoshop has a few more piece of "eye candy" on Mac, other than that it's pretty much the same on both Mac and Windows.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought Adobe CS4 earlier this year (for Mac). Works great! But I have a lot to learn.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

1. Color calibration works or is less complicated on OS X.
2. Mac laptops all have great screens, many Windows machines do too, however.
3. Final Cut (graphic design to some extent) is only on the Mac.
4. Many design firms use Macs, so compatibility with them could be important.
5. Better at font management

The reasons I could find really aren't that great, there's not a great advantage to using Macs from only the graphic design standpoint.

By the way, you should care about OS X's reliability, security, and intuitive interface, as these all mean more time working on your computer instead of getting your computer to work.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

The issue with switching is that this is in a pure Windows environment right now. This would be the only person using a MAC. So really getting it to work would be more of an issue since this would be day and night to support (and for the user to use it) compared to the windows machines. 

Cost is another key factor. We have to buy a MAC($$$$), buy the CS4 software all over again ("Crossgrade" from Windows to MAC CS4), and then implement the machine into a windows environment. Now we have to learn how to support a MAC and the user has to learn how to use it as well. Also, we would have to create a virtual machine or use something like boot camp to get windows on it anyway since some of the apps are Windows only. All in all, I don't see that there are major benefits of switching for us. I think we'll opt for a Precision Workstation instead. I can get a comparable one to the MAC Pro (desktop) for about half to 2/3 the amount of money.

Thanks for the help in making my decision!


----------

